# Affordable LED lights



## Dave Pierce (11 Dec 2013)

Does anyone have experience in using these?  60cm Small Nano Tropical Aquarium Fish Tank Blue/White LED Light Boyu LED-03-60 | eBayhttp://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/60cm-Smal...7?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Fish&hash=item5d3a1e4679

They have 2/3 white lights 1/3 blue, not sure what sort of colour this would emit over a planted tank or how this would make the plants look. I assume any light can grow plants, regardless of colour?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## OllieNZ (11 Dec 2013)

Not sure on that one but I have just bought an arcadia cs60f for 2 pounds more and it seems like a good unit. Ive posted a review in the lighting section cannt link from my phone sorry


----------



## darren636 (11 Dec 2013)

Someone is running that unit in a journal here...


----------



## Dave Pierce (11 Dec 2013)

Do you know which journal?


----------



## sa80mark (11 Dec 2013)

I looked into these a few months back and could find next to nothing on them in freshwater tanks but over on the American forums they seem to be quite popular for marines

Hth a little

Mark


----------



## Monk d'Wally de Honk (11 Dec 2013)

I have a Boyu t5 luminaire and although cheap, seems to be pretty well made. Can offer no advice on the LED units though.

I've recently been looking at something like this:  Aquarium Fish Tank Clip Clamp Lamp 42/60/96 LED Light White Blue Lighting | eBay and was wondering if two would be enough over a 3ft tank. I don't really want to drop the intensity from the 3 T5s that I currently use but find the specs too confusing to be able to make a decent judgement.


----------



## darren636 (11 Dec 2013)

I


Dave Pierce said:


> Do you know which journal?


  can't find it on my wonderful Nokia.

Think it was in a kessil amazon sun thread?


----------



## Dave Pierce (11 Dec 2013)

The thing I worry about is how this light would look over a planted aquarium. Being 2/3 white and 1/3 blue, would this be a good colour output over a planted aquarium?


----------



## James D (12 Dec 2013)

A sticky where all these LEDs were reviewed and compared would be really useful! I see in the next thread down some one's asking about the Beamswork ones.

Mine is the same price as that boyu and works ok Dave, it's this one  58cm LED Aquarium plant Light 180 White lamps 8000K for 56~61cm tank lighting | eBay


----------

